# What do you do with your key?



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

Don't laugh! This is a simple question so please excuse me for sounding dim, but what do you all do with your car key? I've owned keyless cars for a while now, yet never really nailed down a method I feel comfortable with for storing it. A bunch of keys dangling from the dashboard on non-keyless vehicles takes the decision away.

Do you keep yours on a bunch with your house keys, or carry it seperately?

I can't get used the tailor-made cubby hole in the centre console as I like to keep the armrest extended (which then covers the slot). The cup holder is the next option I've been most naturally using, but that has similar armrest issues and comes with the additional risk of scratching. The good old pocket's fine, but only really in the cooler months when you're wearing a jacket.


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

I put mine in the front section where the telephone box storage bit is. Or leave them in my coat pocket. which is usually chucked on the back seat.

I keep my car key separate from house keys (because I commute all week so don't need them together).


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

I keep the car key separate from house keys and other keys (on a key-ring by itself).

Also tend to just keep it in my pocket and don't take it out to place anywhere in the car. I also don't use the central cubby bit for storing it.


----------



## ianle (Apr 2, 2015)

No other keys on it and just one of those thin and very small USB sticks that has my mobile phone number on it. Trouser pocket.

Nothing wrong with trivial questions - it breaks up the VAG emissions chatter...


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

T'other car is keyless, but my garage door isn't, so when I do leave my key in my jeans I land up swearing as I try and get the key fob out to open the garage door. At least on my Mk1 the fob is dangling next to my knee.

The other problem I have is when I'm driving and the key is in the Mrs' hand-bag and she gets out and walks off with it. The car doesn't take kindly to that.


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Shove it in the armrest. I really need to sort it out as attached with my house keys which will eventually scratch something.

These are the ones given to me btw.

















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## AdamA9 (Jul 8, 2011)

Dash said:


> T'other car is keyless, but my garage door isn't, so when I do leave my key in my jeans I land up swearing as I try and get the key fob out to open the garage door. At least on my Mk1 the fob is dangling next to my knee.
> 
> The other problem I have is when I'm driving and the key is in the Mrs' hand-bag and she gets out and walks off with it. The car doesn't take kindly to that.


I had exactly the same issue with my electric gates! So I've learnt to leave it in the centre front phone box thingy.

Have also had my girlfriend walk off with the key, or just leave her bag in the car and walk off knowing I need the key OUT of the car to lock it!

:x


----------



## StevesTTS (May 16, 2015)

I just long for the days when I can shove it back in the ignition and not endlessly have to decide where to put it it :roll:


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

AdamA9 said:


> I had exactly the same issue with my electric gates! So I've learnt to leave it in the centre front phone box thingy.
> 
> :x


I've been looking for a proximity sensor type thing for my gates... something that senses that the car and transmitter is in the area of the gates and opens them automatically without having to use a remote or press anything...


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Mr R said:


> I've been looking for a proximity sensor type thing for my gates... something that senses that the car and transmitter is in the area of the gates and opens them automatically without having to use a remote or press anything...


I guess that'll work if you have a long enough drive to keep your car away from the gates when parked. Wouldn't work for a garage door.


----------



## Matthaus (Oct 29, 2011)

House key, garage key attached to the fob and put in the centre console cubby bit...


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

I have it on a ring with my house key, office door key and a small ofice rfid fob in one of my trouser pockets. Small enough to just keep there. Use homelink for community gate & garage door, but have separate transmitters in the car in case homelink's not working (happened on my Mk2 a couple of times).

Side question, did anyone get a small plastic key with their Mk3 like that came with the Mk2? I was never quite sure what it was for, but it didn't come with my Mk3. Just 2 regular keys.


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

I got three keys - the two regular ones as seen above and then a plastic key. It's an actual 'key' though and it slots into a plastic housing that's the same shape as the regular keys.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I keep it on its own and just leave it in my pocket.


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

The wife keeps hers in her handbag which is fine until I need to get into her car. Its far quicker to just walk out to the car with her handbag than to try and find the key amongst all the junk she keeps in it. Worried though in case one of the neighbours sees me with a handbag.


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

visuar said:


> Side question, did anyone get a small plastic key with their Mk3 like that came with the Mk2? I was never quite sure what it was for, but it didn't come with my Mk3. Just 2 regular keys.


Was also given two "Keyless" keys when collect Sport Coupe (no plastic key unlike that given with the Mk2) - but if you press the two buttons at the narrow end (Audi badge) and pull you then get an actual key, not tried on the spare but think it's the same. So for the Mk3 we get two "Keyless" keys plus two metal keys.


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Surely I can't be the only one to put them here! Is that not what it's for? :wink: :!:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Used it, but unlike you I don't bother with the key ring so I can still use the cup holder too.


----------



## Mr R (Mar 1, 2015)

35mphspeedlimit said:


> Surely I can't be the only one to put them here! Is that not what it's for? :wink: :!:


Nice reminder of just how lovely that red interior is!


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

Toshiba said:


> Used it, but unlike you I don't bother with the key ring so I can still use the cup holder too.


I use the cup holder too from time to time which is not ideal but I need my work key every day (well almost) as I am often first in! :x

Edit: Cheers Mr R!


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

Toshiba said:


> Used it, but unlike you I don't bother with the key ring so I can still use the cup holder too.


Same as Toshiba, have nothing else attached so it fits the space provided neatly, nothing scratches the silver end, the cup holder remains free for use and most importantly I don't end up misplacing the thing.


----------



## SpudZ (Jul 15, 2012)

Mr R said:


> 35mphspeedlimit said:
> 
> 
> > Surely I can't be the only one to put them here! Is that not what it's for? :wink: :!:
> ...


I kinda wish I'd ordered the red interior too but didn't have big enough kahunas....I guess if I go for the RS next then I'll most probably go for it.


----------



## TRTT (Sep 16, 2015)

My biggest fear is forgetting to take the key with me when exiting the car. Does anyone know how long the auto-lock feature takes to activate? Does proximity come into play? Whilst still waiting to get my hands on the full manual (solution found in a parallel thread), I'm not entirely clear on how intelligent the MK3 is from this perspective.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

you cant lock the key in the car....


----------



## RoccoP7 (Jan 15, 2015)

sherry13 said:


> Shove it in the armrest. I really need to sort it out as attached with my house keys which will eventually scratch something.
> 
> These are the ones given to me btw.
> 
> ...


----------



## IC_HOTT (May 29, 2010)

my TT isnt keyless but wifes mini is and it frustrates her to hell as to what to do with it when shes driving because she still needs to use it to lock it - putting it in an ignition 'hole' has always worked perfectly well :lol:

thanks for the thought though as rather than hijack this thread ide like thoughts on key retrieval tips if lost  so Ill start another thread . . .


----------



## no name (Feb 16, 2014)

Keep it on the keyring with house keys.

Less likely to leave it in the car for an easy theft.

Http://www.locksmith-in-cannock.co.uk


----------



## sherry13 (Oct 8, 2013)

Or.... how about leave the whole bunch, including TTS logo and house keys on a desk in the middle of a furniture shop in central London with the car parked directly outside it - for an hour? Before realising and literally hearing my specific keys jangling from the other end of the room like ruddy Daredevil (or maybe Manimal haha)..? Luckily, they were being moved by the very nice staff. Still didn't buy their sofa though.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## visuar (May 26, 2015)

To answer my own question above, the little plastic extra key is no longer standard equipment on MY2016


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I like the key hole in the tunnel and I have a clean key without rings!


----------



## audinut (Oct 2, 2015)

I got used with the keyless entry function in my Mrs' car so I never actually use the key at all with the TT. Key is always in pocket inside a little bag


----------

